# tussen (de) X en Y jaar



## Syzygy

Hallo,

is er een verschil/nuance tussen gebruik en weglaten van het lidwoord in de uitdrukking "_tussen (de) X en Y jaar_"?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Volgens mij niet.


----------



## triptonizer

Ik dacht eerst ook neen te zeggen, maar... in

De medische tests worden enkel afgenomen bij leerlingen tussen 6 en 10 jaar.

zal je volgens mij geen "de" gebruiken. Wel in:

In dat restaurant kost een dessert tussen de 8 en 12 euro. 

M.a.w. als het heel precies moet zijn gebruik je geen "de". Wat denken jullie?


----------



## AllegroModerato

triptonizer said:


> Ik dacht eerst ook neen te zeggen, maar... in
> 
> De medische tests worden enkel afgenomen bij leerlingen tussen 6 en 10 jaar.
> 
> zal je volgens mij geen "de" gebruiken. Wel in:
> 
> In dat restaurant kost een dessert tussen de 8 en 12 euro.
> 
> M.a.w. als het heel precies moet zijn gebruik je geen "de". Wat denken jullie?



Ik zie geen verschil. Beide voorbeelden klinken mij volstrekt normaal in de oren, met of zonder "de".


----------



## bibibiben

Als 'jaar' wegvalt, heb ik de indruk dat 'de' niet goed weglaatbaar is: tussen de zes en tien. 'Tussen zes en tien' klinkt me alleen acceptabel in de oren als daarmee naar naar tijdstippen wordt verwezen (dus in de betekenis van 'tussen zes en tien uur'). Of is dit scherpslijperij?


----------



## Néerlandais

bibibiben said:


> Als 'jaar' wegvalt, heb ik de indruk dat 'de' niet goed weglaatbaar is: tussen de zes en tien. 'Tussen zes en tien' klinkt me alleen acceptabel in de oren als daarmee naar naar tijdstippen wordt verwezen (dus in de betekenis van 'tussen zes en tien uur'). Of is dit scherpslijperij?


Ik denk niet dat dat scherpslijperij is. Als iemand 'de' zou weglaten en ook nog eens 'jaar' zou ik raar opkijken.


----------



## AllegroModerato

bibibiben said:


> Als 'jaar' wegvalt, heb ik de indruk dat 'de' niet goed weglaatbaar is: tussen de zes en tien. 'Tussen zes en tien' klinkt me alleen acceptabel in de oren als daarmee naar naar tijdstippen wordt verwezen (dus in de betekenis van 'tussen zes en tien uur'). Of is dit scherpslijperij?



Uiteraard, want het lidwoord hoort bij het zelfstandig naamwoord.


----------

